# Replacing dash bulbs without removing console?



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

*Replacing dash bulbs without removing dash?*

71. Is it possible? I used the search function, but I didn't see a definitive answer. 

Thanks, as ever. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

I meant dash, not console. Duh...sheesh. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

Anybody?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you referring to the bulbs in the gauge cluster? I was able to get to most of these laying on my back in the foot well.


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

Oldeboy said:


> Are you referring to the bulbs in the gauge cluster? I was able to get to most of these laying on my back in the foot well.



Exactly. Thank you sir!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

